# Smugmug Site ---> ??? (new site layout)



## alycat06 (Oct 20, 2015)

So, I'm currently using Smugmug and I LOVE IT!  Only downside is the themes...are not great.  I've been using Osiris, but I've never been happy with it.  I've seen a lot of discussion about people using Wordpress and Smugmug...but I'm having a LOT of trouble figuring out how to make a Wordpress theme work with Smugmug.  

I'm not seeing a place on smugmug to use it as a WP host, so I'm guessing you have to outsource?  I'm not new to webdesign, but I haven't used Wordpress specifically for awhile.  What's the easiest/cheapest/free way I can essentially create a new front door for my photography using Smugmug as the powerhouse?  I own the domain through GoDaddy.com if that's at all helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## BillM (Oct 20, 2015)

HI,

Have you tried asking SmugMug ? They have great technical support.


----------



## alycat06 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, but they just sent me to a page with 3rd party plugins...didn't really seem to support it.  More they could integrate with it.  It wasn't overly helpful.


----------



## alycat06 (Nov 2, 2015)

Bumping this to see if anyone has any thoughts.


----------

